# Split Nail



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all, 

Nelly split her nail today on our usual walk/swim/run. Didn't get the best photo as she was fast asleep on her leg but there is a small 'wedge' of nail split at both sides right down the middle, kind of hanging on by a thread. No bleeding and didn't seem to hurt when I was checking it in the car on the way home.

Never experienced a split nail before! Should I leave it to heal itself, carefully take the little bit off, bandage for a couple of days?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet check, IMO. Split nails could be caused by bacterial infections also. A biopsy may shed more light. 

Not sure if there are other crack lines, the picture shows little details. 

For reference this is SAM's nails and inner nails, as he needs a trim.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-dog/1rqig-dogs-nails-keep-splitting-exposing-quick-causing-this.html


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Data, it seems like a clean split, like it's been knocked or bumped. She does tend to get little hang nail type things, almost like shedding but not cracking. 

Think we'll go to the vet anyway, here are a couple more pictures, better quality thanks to a soothing antler!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, vet check, definitely. 
From Sammy's picture, the inner nail is rather long and bleeds, not to mention painful if I trim into it even a little. 
At some point it may be desirable to have the quick recede a little... I just compensate by Dremeling them often (every 10 days). 

If Nelly's nail split the quick, should be painful.

Sam wishes Nelly a good Vet checkup and - quick - recovery


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Sam and thank you Data for your wonderful advice as always. Vet ahoy!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh also we got that Dremel attachment, all that nail handling training like RBD's video on dremeling definitely going to pay dividends!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a little update on the nail thing so that others may search in the future and find advice.

Thankfully, Nelly's nail was not split to the quick. The 'shedding' of the nails I was seeing was in fact related to an oncoming ear infection (pretty bad one in right ear only) that we are now treating. 

So essentially a bacterial infection. It's hard to predict things when physical symptoms do not correlate logically with what you're seeing so *vet check is always best if you are unsure.*

Thank you all who posted for you advice, Nelly is happy, healthy and crazy


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a little update on the nail thing so that others may search in the future and find advice.

Thankfully, Nelly's nail was not split to the quick. The 'shedding' of the nails I was seeing was in fact related to an oncoming ear infection (pretty bad one in right ear only) that we are now treating. 

So essentially a bacterial infection. It's hard to predict things when physical symptoms do not correlate logically with what you're seeing so *vet check is always best if you are unsure.*

Thank you all who posted for your advice, Nelly is happy, healthy and crazy


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

datacan said:


> Vet check, IMO. Split nails could be caused by bacterial infections also. A biopsy may shed more light.
> 
> Not sure if there are other crack lines, the picture shows little details.
> 
> For reference this is SAM's nails and inner nails, as he needs a trim.


FYI for the above post (previous post)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nelly Please Feed the Partner ;D :-*

he is a tad shy as well ;D :'(

core skills matter digging for clams 

Huggies

Rud Doggie dog


----------

